# Arizona CCW application



## denis9834 (Oct 9, 2021)

Hello everyone, so i just sent my ccw packet and realized I forgot this one thing on application, on the back of the application where it states firearms qualifications and statutory review affidavit, I signed and dated it, but forgot to print organization. Does anyone know if this will be the issue for them now or has anyone had the same thing happen. Just nervous now that packet might get returned or will take longer to process.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

denis9834 said:


> Hello everyone, so i just sent my ccw packet and realized I forgot this one thing on application, on the back of the application where it states firearms qualifications and statutory review affidavit, I signed and dated it, but forgot to print organization. Does anyone know if this will be the issue for them now or has anyone had the same thing happen. Just nervous now that packet might get returned or will take longer to process.


I have an Arizona CCW. I hate to be the bearer of bad news.

They want to know where you took the state approved course and whether you qualified at the range, you need to provide proof. They will indeed return your application and you'll have to send it back with the required proof. Unfortunately they're taking their sweet ass time nowadays. It took me 3 months just to get a renewal. They used to mail you a renewal packet that you'd receive 30 days before your permit was due to expire. They no longer do that and it's up to the permit holder to renew at least 90 days before it's expiration date. What really pissed me off is that they never notified permit holders about their change in policy. So I waited for a renewal packet to arrive. When I didn't receive one and it was due to expire in 30 days I called them up wondering what happened to the renewal packet? Only then did I find out about their change in policy. I ended up going for two months with an expired permit. When I got my new permit they back dated it to its original expiration date and not the date that the renewal was processed.

You do know that a permit is not required in Arizona to carry either open or concealed? The only time you could run into any trouble is if you carry a loaded firearm within 1000 ft. of a school zone because of the Gun Free School Zones Act of 1990. https://www.usconcealedcarry.com/blog/gun-free-school-zones-act-of-1990-what-is-it/ A violation of that is a federal crime. If caught you could be arrested, charged and prosecuted. If found guilty you would lose your right to own firearms and your guns would be confiscated. Or if you carry in an establishment that serves alcohol for consumption on their premises as many restaurants do.

I'd say you made a wise decision in getting a permit as you would be exempt from the Gun Free School Zones Act of 1990. Especially when you take into consideration how many streets, highways and thoroughfares pass within 1000 ft. of a school zone. You could very easily be within that distance and not even know it. That has got to be one of thee worst gun laws that was ever passed. Yeah, I know that it sucks, but that's the way it is. Trump wanted to repeal the Gun Free School Zones Act of 1990. But it went nowhere as it takes an act of congress to repeal it.


----------



## denis9834 (Oct 9, 2021)

yeah i did provide certificate of course completion, I just forgot to write its name on the application.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

denis9834 said:


> yeah i did provide certificate of course completion, I just forgot to wright its name on the application.


As long as they have a copy of that certification I don't see any reason why they would send it back to you? They could easily write it in for you, it's really a minor thing. If they do bust your balls about it that really sucks. But I seriously doubt that they will. However that's just my opinion at this point you'll just have to wait and see. Good luck!


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Since you are dealing with the highest level of incompetence, usually, you got a 50/50 chance. As long as the "not my job" doesn't kick in or the folks completing aren't afraid to fudge a bit you will be fine. They may send it back for completion which sounds silly to us, but they would be completing a legal document. No way to know the lee way they have.
When I completed mine, after about two weeks into the 14 week completion period, at the time, I got a phone call at about 7:45 AM. I was coming off shift and was walking in the door. The nice lady on the other end said she was with Texas DPS licensing, and asked was I me. A thousand things went through my head in a few seconds, but after telling her I was me, she explained I was going to get a letter from them asking about some records being run on a regular basis for me. I told her I couldn't tell her that, and she explained they were informed by the DOD to never ask that question again, ever. She sounded curious, so I explained it was mostly a security clearance and left it there. They hadn't run across that at the time, but I'm sure they have since. Texas was in it's infancy on CHL at the time. Got the letter the next day and 2 days following it the license was in the mailbox. Just under 3 weeks total.
A lot of people really wanted to know how that happened. The only perc I ever recived for serving an ungrateful Uncle.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

LostinTexas said:


> Since you are dealing with the highest level of incompetence, usually, you got a 50/50 chance. As long as the "not my job" doesn't kick in or the folks completing aren't afraid to fudge a bit you will be fine. They may send it back for completion which sounds silly to us, but they would be completing a legal document. No way to know the lee way they have.
> When I completed mine, after about two weeks into the 14 week completion period, at the time, I got a phone call at about 7:45 AM. I was coming off shift and was walking in the door. The nice lady on the other end said she was with Texas DPS licensing, and asked was I me. A thousand things went through my head in a few seconds, but after telling her I was me, she explained I was going to get a letter from them asking about some records being run on a regular basis for me. I told her I couldn't tell her that, and she explained they were informed by the DOD to never ask that question again, ever. She sounded curious, so I explained it was mostly a security clearance and left it there. They hadn't run across that at the time, but I'm sure they have since. Texas was in it's infancy on CHL at the time. Got the letter the next day and 2 days following it the license was in the mailbox. Just under 3 weeks total.
> A lot of people really wanted to know how that happened. The only perc I ever recived for serving an ungrateful Uncle.


When I first got my CCW it took less than a month same for my first renewal. My second renewal took 3 months because of their change in policy of not sending out a notification 30 days before the expiration date. When I called and spoke to some woman she was pretty rude. Telling me that I should have known that it now takes up to 90 days for a renewal and that I should have renewed then. I told her how in the hell would I know about that without any prior notification? She couldn't answer that. She just gave me a line of bullshit that they were grossly understaffed because of covid and that I should go apply for a job there. No shit.

At any rate since I renewed 30 days before my permit was due to expire I didn't have to start all over and reapply again as if it was a new permit. They require a cashiers check as payment so I had no idea of whether they received my renewal application or even cashed the check? After a month passed I even went back to the bank twice to see if the cashiers check was cashed. At least if I knew the check was cashed I'd know that they received my renewal application. So I called back about 2 1/2 months after first sending in my renewal application and got a different person that was very polite, put me on hold for a short time while she looked into it. She told me that it was processed and that I should receive it within a week, two weeks at the most, if I didn't receive it to call back and they would send me out another one.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Arizona Desertman said:


> When I first got my CCW it took less than a month same for my first renewal. My second renewal took 3 months because of their change in policy of not sending out a notification 30 days before the expiration date. When I called and spoke to some woman she was pretty rude. Telling me that I should have known that it now takes up to 90 days for a renewal and that I should have renewed then. I told her how in the hell would I know about that without any prior notification? She couldn't answer that. She just gave me a line of bullshit that they were grossly understaffed because of covid and that I should go apply for a job there. No shit.
> 
> At any rate since I renewed 30 days before my permit was due to expire I didn't have to start all over and reapply again as if it was a new permit. They require a cashiers check as payment so I had no idea of whether they received my renewal application or even cashed the check? After a month passed I even went back to the bank twice to see if the cashiers check was cashed. At least if I knew the check was cashed I'd know that they received my renewal application. So I called back about 2 1/2 months after first sending in my renewal application and got a different person that was very polite, put me on hold for a short time while she looked into it. She told me that it was processed and that I should receive it within a week, two weeks at the most, if I didn't receive it to call back and they would send me out another one.


My renewals have come in a few weeks. Usually a day or two before my birthday, which is the expiration on the old lisence. During the startup, they were overwhelmed, not sure what they were doing, or how, and the flood was epic. I was really amazed that only about 2 (ish) million people have a HL as it is now known. Or was that 2(ish) percent? Either way it is still very low.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

LostinTexas said:


> My renewals have come in a few weeks. Usually a day or two before my birthday, which is the expiration on the old lisence. During the startup, they were overwhelmed, not sure what they were doing, or how, and the flood was epic. I was really amazed that only about 2 (ish) million people have a HL as it is now known. Or was that 2(ish) percent? Either way it is still very low.


As far as I'm concerned the only gun laws that we should have are for both the criminal and negligent misuse of them, THAT'S IT, PERIOD. As long as we abide by those laws we should be able to freely carry damn near anywhere throughout the entire United States either open or concealed without permission from the government. But because of the thousands of federal, state and local laws regarding the who, what, when, where or why people should be allowed to carry or even possess a handgun. It only makes sense to get a permit even in Constitutional Carry state's. Some state's you have no other choice than to get a permit as it's the only way to lawfully carry.

The biggest reason to get a permit is that f'n Gun Free School Zones Act of 1990. You can get really screwed if you don't have a permit because of that law. I don't know what the people of Vermont can do as there is no method of getting a permit from that state? Vermont always was a Constitutional Carry state and never issued permits to begin with. I don't know maybe they can apply to get a non resident permit from another state? Or maybe the permit has to be issued by an individuals home state in order to be exempt from that f'n law? I really don't know how that works?

There are now 25 state's that have gone Constitutional Carry. https://www.usconcealedcarry.com/blog/constitutional-carry-in-states/ As far as I know 24 of them still issue permits for those that want them on a voluntary basis. There are 41 "shall issue" states and 9 "may issue" states. I'm just guessing that those 24 out of the 41 still issue permits mainly for reciprocity reasons? That leaves 17 states that require their residents to get a permit to carry a handgun but can not turn them down unless they are prohibited by federal and state laws from possessing a firearm. Only 9 state's are "may issue" states that only issue unrestricted carry permit's to retired law enforcement, the politically well connected and the rich and famous.

When you're aware of some of these laws it really is amazing that only 2 million or so get a handgun license. That must be only in Texas? In Arizona alone there are 397,731 active permits. According to the NRA-ILA there are some 18.66 million permit holders throughout the United States. NRA-ILA | Number of Concealed Carry Permit Holders Increased Again Of some 132 million or so people that own at least one gun, around 83% or around 106 million own handguns. How Many Guns are in the US? (Gun Ownership Statistics) that leaves the vast majority about 87 million that don't have a permit. I have no idea of how many of the 87 million carry on a regular basis? Of those that carry I wonder how many of them are even aware of the Gun Free School Zones Act of 1990? That f'n law must be repealed and ruled unconstitutional it only serves to turn otherwise law abiding people who are unaware of it into criminals. It certainly does not stop anyone form going on a shooting spree on school property or within 1000 feet of it.


----------



## denis9834 (Oct 9, 2021)

Got my ccw on 5/14 so all is good. I got a question regarding 1000ft school law, with a ccw can you open carry with in 1000ft?


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

denis9834 said:


> Got my ccw on 5/14 so all is good. I got a question regarding 1000ft school law, with a ccw can you open carry with in 1000ft?


I guess that would all depend on whether open carry is legal in your home state? I couldn't find any mention of concealed or open carry in that act. Only that those who are licensed to carry within their home state are exempt from the law. Of course you will not be able to legally carry on the school grounds themselves.


----------



## denis9834 (Oct 9, 2021)

In arizona


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

denis9834 said:


> In arizona


In Arizona, my home state too, it's perfectly legal to open carry with or without a CCW. Since you have a valid Arizona CCW then you're exempt from the Gun Free School Zones Act of 1990.


----------

